# dr chronic warning



## saticus (Sep 23, 2009)

bought ten beans, recieved nine, one cracked and one green. no growth from ANY of them. very disappointing. will not buy again.:rant:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 23, 2009)

What breeder/strains?     more info please...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2009)

I stopped using the Doc quite a while ago.

I kept getting half orders delivered and had to keep going back to battle for my full order.

I used to use the Doc all the time.

Now I use Attitude, so far no problems with Att.

Lots of seedbanks out there, you could always try another one.

eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 23, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> What breeder/strains?     more info please...




yeah, what breeder what strains? Doc has been 100% w/ me always...Freedom of choice is a heckuvathing, more vendors in the sea out there...


----------



## saticus (Sep 23, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> What breeder/strains? more info please...


spice bros./ lieu hanh99. sorry


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 24, 2009)

The breeder picks the seeds. But if they've been sitting around for a while, then that's, in my opinion, on the bank. Send them an email about your results, and see what they say.


----------

